# Bottecchia



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone? 

Been reading the "Italian Racing Bicycles" book (awesome BTW), and just doing some research on some of the "lesser know" bikes and products that are highlighted in the book....of course by "lesser known" I mean stuff that isn't readily available here in the US at the LBS. 


Other than my limited interweb searching and reading the history in the book, does anyone have any first hand knowledge of the bikes? They look gorgeous, the Emme2 and SP9 specifically, but they are all good looking bikes.

Race - Prodotti - Bottecchia Reparto Corse


*edit: I did a search and it seemed that most of the Bottechia references were being made to frames available on FleaBay etc...I haven't been able to dig up anything on what would appear to be their upper end/racing bikes, like the Emme2. Just a curiosity...

Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

No first hand knowledge but the Acqua & Sapone team rode the SP9 in 2010:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bottecchia for Acqua & Sapone


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

These authentic Italian bikes look 1000 times better than the bland Bottecchia USA bikes peddled on eBay.


----------

